# Describing "crying voice" and "blowing nose loudly"



## cinderblock (Jul 20, 2016)

How would you describe a "crying voice?" You know how when someone's crying, their voice changes? It's kind of high pitch and deep at the same time? Nasally? 

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a word for it, as well...

Also, how would you describe someone blowing their nose loudly? You know the type where the nose "honks?"


----------



## Jigawatt (Jul 20, 2016)

You're doing a good job. I like the "honks" verb there. I think less is more with these types of bodily functions. For the crying, I would say something like, _Sarah's voice cracked. _Let the reader imagine from their own experience. As for the nose blowing, a honk works for me. I don't think it would be appropriate to describe the sticky goo spurting into the hankie.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 21, 2016)

A tremulous voice...

And a big Ole honk when you blow your nose is usually good enough. If it's not a super serious scene...describe it as akin to a foghorn.


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 21, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> How would you describe a "crying voice?" You know how when someone's crying, their voice changes? It's kind of high pitch and deep at the same time? Nasally?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there was *a word* for it, as well...
> 
> Also, how would you describe someone blowing their nose loudly? You know the type where the nose "honks?"




Why limit yourself to a word? You have similes and metaphors at your disposal; use 'em! I might describe someone blowing their nose loudly as "Bob gave a hoot into his handkerchief that put me in mind of a surprised elephant, trumpeting through the jungle." Then that says more about Bob, the narrator-I, and their relationship, history, the world at large, while still conveying the awful honking. 

Same goes for the crying. Personally I like the word "waver" - but the real joy comes in the adjective for it. For example, "tremulous waver" as said above, or my personal favourite, "cadaverous waver" when describing, for example, the way David Bowie spoke. Then just bung some stuff after it to round out the comparator: "Steve's voice broke in a tremulous waver, the sort of lip-trembling whine one associates with an errant child who's been swiftly corrected in front of his peers." Colour it with the voice of the character witnessing it all. Have fun with it!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 22, 2016)

cinderblock said:


> How would you describe a "crying voice?" You know how when someone's crying, their voice changes? It's kind of high pitch and deep at the same time? Nasally?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there was a word for it, as well...
> 
> Also, how would you describe someone blowing their nose loudly? You know the type where the nose "honks?"


So, what are you trying to convey? Comedy? Tragedy?Embarrassment? Metaphor, simile and  of course, subversion of cliché are your tools.


----------



## keepyourheadup (Jul 24, 2016)

I think both saying a voice wavered or cracked works really well, which other people have mentioned. 
It might also help to describe a quivering lip or a flushed face.

As for the nose blowing, honking is a great word! Although I suppose it depends on the mood you're trying to set, if you want to be a little more serious, maybe just say that they blew their nose loudly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvcabbie (Jul 24, 2016)

For all writers - I'm sure I've posted this before but one of the absolutely best references for writers who want to sharpen their descriptions, I recommend the following blog - Writers Helping Writers @ http://writershelpingwriters.net/  Their extensive library of descriptions is amazing and worth anything you might wish to donate for the effort they put into these FREE thesarsus'


----------



## cinderblock (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I had to go out of state as soon as I posted this, and I just got back today... 

I actually decided not to go into details with the scene. It was verging too close to goofy, when that's not the effect I'm necessarily shooting for. Yet even though I scrapped the idea, I wondered how I would've described these actions had I proceeded with them, and that was why I posted my question to get a general feel. Thanks to all your help, I now have a better idea. Something simple like "tremulous" and "waver" would be adequate for my style. Loved "cadaverous waver," too.


----------

